# Successful Opening Day "Quickie...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Well I went to Proud Lake with Shoeman. Rookie met us there and Later Splitshot and knockoff64 Joined us. This is the 1st year I caught a trout on "Opening Day". I will admit I haven't fished every "Trout Opener" so that is why it was a 1st. We only ended up fishing like 3 hours in the evening. I got a Brown, about 11 inches and Shoeman got a little bigger Brown. Not sure about the rest of the guys. Splitshot took a few pics so hopefully he will post them! Thanks for the trip Ralf...always a pleasure to laugh my *ss off in good company...and I am gonna steal your "SS" Hot seat and put it in my TRUCK Man that heat on the lower back is NICE


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Let's see those pictures. You guys are killing me.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Steve there is only one pic of me holding my fish and Ralf's Fish. It might show up in Ray's Walleye Fishing post, cause he ended his Walleye fishing Day with us at Proud Lake. I didn't use bait either, had 2 other "Chasers" before I hooked the one I got!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

This site is just too cool.
With yesterday's weather forecast, I postponed moving my boat.
At about 1pm, I talked to Don and Marty, who were going to join me on the Big Lake and we decided to molest those planters.
On the way there, Splitshot called me. Before we knew it, we had 5 members fishing together. 
The place was a zoo, but a few fish were taken. I bet, fishing in morning was a nightmare. The lack of structure pushed the fish into the lumber.

Good to see you guys
I have to make a run to my folk's house, I might give the Paint a shot, it's in the neighborhood. 
After that, it's off to the boat. I hope, it layed down some.... lol


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Once again it was a pleasure seeing you guys, and nice to meet Rookie! Next time maybe Rookie and I will get a chance to talk a little.

After a few quick rigging tips from Splitshot, we we found a spot to fish, not exactly prime Trout water, but thats pretty scarce on the Huron anyway.

First cast, fish on! The little Brown spit the hook right at my feet. That was my one and only take for the hour we fished.

The cold rain started to get to us all, so we packed up. Some of us however couldn't resist afew more casts on the way out.LOL, right Ray, Shoe!

Quite a few nice fish were landed, especially from the prime holes, which were all occupied when we arrived.

BTW, beware people you meet on the internet! Within 5 minutes of meeting me, one is calling me a liar! (I'm not saying I never stretch the truth a little) And another calls my wife "fat" the first time he meets her! Where do you people get off!!! LOL


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Splitshot just e-mailed me the Pic! Here I am with Ralf's and My Browns...Ralf's is the bigger one....


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

No trout on my first opening day but I had fun anyhow. It was nice to meet Knockoff and nice to see N_O, Splitshot and Shoeman again. I'm looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## selthofer (Jun 9, 2001)

I was at Proud Lake Sat morning. Got there shortly before light. Once there was some light headed upstream. After falling in a mud filled sink hole to my a$$ I limited by 7 AM. Not too bad. 2 bows about 16 inch and 1 brown about 12 inch. Beautiful morning to be out.


----------



## FlyCaster (May 22, 2001)

I hit Proud Lake parking lot at Wixom Rd. about 6:00 a.m. to enjoy the exciting "Trout Opener" but the parking lot was full.
I headed to the Annex parking area and was pleasently surprised to see very few cars. This ment that most of the part time Trouters were congregated in the lower half of the river. With a short hike threw the woods I made my way to my favorite hole. The fog was just lifting to the point I could see someone fishing at the top of this well known spot. Me with my flyrod suddenly surrounded by bait casters that were cleaning house, fish on everywhere. Luck for me the gentleman at the top of my favorite spot had taken his limit and headed home. 1 hr. and several near misses (from canoes plowing threw the prime hole) I landed my first 14" Rainbow. With the blood pumping threw my veins I forgot about the chill in the air and was determined the show the baitcasters how much fun it was to land big trout with a flyrod.
At about 8:00 a.m. all heck broke loose when the monster of the deep hit my fly with a dozen leaps in the air we (the trout and I)
had everyones attention. It seemed like an eternity but with all said and done as I stared into my net and the wake of the trout now pounding the shore I was enjoying the taste of victory! Mr. Rainbow was 18" long and no camera in my vest! With only an hour left to fish I headed upstream threw the warzone and around the bend to my second favotite spot and was surprise to see only 2 other fishermen there. At about 9:15 a.m. the army moved in an I decided to go home but I needed to make one more cast and "Bam" another 15" Rainbow. I survived the "Opening Day" battle and l live to fish again!
P.S. The fly of choice was #12 sucker spawn in champain white.

Good Day to All
The *FlyCaster*


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2002)

Sweet post FlyCaster.

I don't know what would have been the true kodak moment...

The leaping 'Bow or the looks on those baitcaster's faces..

Too bad you didn't have your camera.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

> was determined the show the baitcasters how much fun it was to land big trout with a flyrod.





> The leaping 'Bow or the looks on those baitcaster's faces..


HMMM, do I detect an attitude?


----------



## ben vander jagt (Oct 20, 2001)

were you by any chance at the rogue sometime this april?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Nope I have never fished the Rogue...If I did I don't remember it!...Don't tell me I have ANOTHER Twin out there! That makes one here in SE Mich, one there in SW Mich, Heard of one near Alpena and One more in the UP...


----------



## FlyCaster (May 22, 2001)

I was wearing Fly fishing hat not my baitcasting hat that day! I also forgot to mension the Hardware Throwers Too! 
I have to share this with you also. While I was fishing at my favorite hole a Fisherman and his better half waded up to fish the top of the same hole using some type of hardware. After about 10 min. the guy left up stream and the gal stayed there. She work that area hard for 30-40 min. then the guy returned made 1 or 2 cast then Wham! Landed a nice Brown. The look on her face was priceless and reminded me of another lady I know very well. I could not just stand there a say nothing so I yell to the guy. Hey buddy that wasn't very nice your gal work that whole area for a good 40 min. or so and you come in and catch Mr. Brown. I told him that I did that once and as you can see my fishing partner wasn't standing next to me! He held his dead low and told her that he was sorry. She said thats ok now get out of my way I'm fihing there! The guy must have been truely been sorry cuz less than 5 min. later she hooked into a rainbow. I'm sure he will have many enjoyable fishing trips with his partner. It's just too bad that some of us might need a second chance (At least that is what I keep asking my wife to give me). 

May the sun rise and warm your heart to share your experiences with others.

Later
The *FlyCaster*


----------

